# Cold air intake for sale!!



## Ludy (Nov 28, 2019)

Selling my Injen Technology CAI, it has markings on it from when the dump valve was rubbing against it but otherwise its great! I’m open to offers and have it listed at $220 but I’m willing to let it go for cheap to the first person who messages me, don’t want this thing sitting around. DM me for pictures of the intake.


----------

